# النقاش العلمي حول السؤال الثاني من المسابقة الاولي : أقمار البث التلفزيوني



## م المصري (11 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نبدأ نقاشنا ان شاء الله .... عن أقمار البث التلفزيوني 

و هنا أستعير مقاله علميه كتبها د مهدي السعيد .... لتوضيح و تقريب مفهوم البث الفضائي .... و لاستيعاب آلية عمل اقمار البث التلفزيوني 


تاريخ مجموعة الاقمار الصناعية التي تدور حول كرتنا الارضية، هو اقدم من تاريخ الطيران الى الكواكب البعيدة، فالمؤلف أ. ي. كلارك يتذكر انه لم يصبح مليارديرا، لانه لم يسجل اختراعه لفكرة صناعة قمر الاتصالات الذي اصبح فيما بعد حقيقة ماثلة للعيان.
ولنعد بعض الوقت الى الخلف، لمشاهدة صورة الفترة القديمة التي كانت فيها المسافات بين القارات تشكل عقبة هائلة بالنسبة للمسافر وكذلك بالنسبة لانتقال الاشارات الكهربائية بين اصقاع العالم المختلفة.
فالكيبلات التي تنقل الاشارات الكهربائية عبرالاطلسي قد نصبت لاول مرة عام 1858، بهدف نقل الاخبار التلغرافية ، وكانت في ذلك الحين عبارة عن معجزة علمية استحوذت على اهتمام الرأي العام في كل مكان تقريبا، في حين كانت فكرة النقل من دون كيبلات عبر المحيط وكذلك تحليق المركبات الى الفضاء الخارجية عبارة عن حلم يراود البعض من العلماء المهتمين بالفلك.
نعم، كان ذلك كله، عبارة عن حلم!.. اما اليوم، فنحن نعرف ان النقل عبر المحيطات والتحليق الى الفضاء لم يعد امرا صعبا، فقد تحقق بفضل اصرار العلماء وجهودهم الكبيرة، وقد سجل في صفحات القرن العشرين الذي يوصف عادة بقرن الفضاء.

*فضائل الخيال العلمي
*وقد ولدت الفكرة بغزو الفضاء عند اولئك الذين تحدثوا حول الطيران الى الفضاء في القرن التاسع عشر، وكانوا يعتبرون ذلك في احسن الاحوال مجرد خيال او فانتازيا، ولكن كيف استطاع الخيال العلمي ان يلعب دوره في ميدان صناعة الاقمار الصناعية؟
هذا الامر ربما نجده في النصوص التي كتبها بعض كتاب الخيال العلمي، كما هي الحال بالنسبة الى قصة ادوارد هيل المعنونة: القمر القرميدي The Brick Moon، ففي عام 1869 فوجئ قراء مجلة The Atlantic الشهرية بهذه القصة التي تحمل افكارا جنونية، تتحدث عن قمرين مصنوعين من القرميد (الآجر)، يطلقهما الانسان الى الفضاء الخارجي، ويقومان بالدوران حول الكرة الارضية.
يقول في احد المقاطع: 'ماذا لو اطلقنا قمرين جديدين، واحد يدور حول نقطة غرينج والآخر حول مدينة نيواولينس، ويجب ان ننتبه اليهما كي لا يتصادم، وبذلك سوف يكون لدينا قمران، وسيكون في مقدرونا رؤية واحد منهما على الاقل في اكثرية الاماكن، ويجب ان يكون القمر كبيرا، ولكن خفيف الوزن، لكي يمكننا اطلاقه الى آلاف الاميال عبر الفضاء، لنضمن عدم سقوطه في مكان ما من العالم المجهول، ويجب ان يكون مقاوما للنار، والا يكون مصنوعا من الحديد، وانما من القرميد'.
ادوارد افيريت هيل Edward Everett Hale كاتب اميركي وقصته القصيرة The Brick Moon، كانت قد عرفت لاول مرة كقصة من الخيال العلمي وكوصف لصناعة الاقمار الصناعية.
ان التنبؤ بتطور العلم والطيران الى الفضاء الخارجي لم يكن مقتصرا على ادوارد ايفيريت هيل فقط، وانما كان هنالك كتاب آخرون شاركوه الخيال نفسه تقريبا، ومن بينهم الكاتب الحالم يوليوس فيرني، الذي اصدر عام 1879 قصة مشحونة بالتفاؤل والثقة بالعلم، وتناول موضوع الاقمار بل وتحدث آنذاك عن حرب عالمية ثانية ستحدث في المستقبل وهذا ما تم فعلا.

*من الخيال إلى الواقع
*الا ان التحول من منطق الخيال الى منطق الواقع والحقيقة بدأ يظهر في مكان آخر من العالم آنذاك، وبعد ان وصل موضوع الفضاء الى الدوائر العلمية المختلفة، فأول الاعمال التي تناولت موضوع الاقمار الصناعية كان من انجاز العالم الروسي كونستانتين ادواردوفيج كيولكوفسكي Konstantin Eduardovic Ciolkovski j، الذي حمل عنوان 'اختيار المسافة الفضائية باستخدام الانظمة الفعالة'. حيث تناول فيه موضوع صناعة الصواريخ، والذي ظهرت نظمه متعددة المراحل عام ،1903 ومنها الصاروخ متعدد المراحل الذي يستخدم فيه الوقود السائل المكون من الهيدروجين والاكسجين. 
تسيولكوفسل ي، عالم روسي وسوفيتي، وقبل كل شيء هو رائد نظرية التحليق او الطيران الصاروخي، ويعتبر مؤسس علم الفضاء العصري.
وفي موسكو كان مواظبا على زيارة المكتبات ودراسة العلوم الطبيعية، ولكنه درس ايضا الادب الكلاسيكي، الا ان اباه لم يكن قادرا على مواصلة دفع اجوره الدراسية، لذلك استمر على نمط العيش تحت خط الفاقة.
وتعرف في موسكو على بينيكولاي فيديروف، وفلسفته حول الفضاء، وحسب الكثيرين ممن كتب سيرة تسيولكوفسك ي، فإن هذه المعرفة هي التي ايقظت عنده الرغبة الشديدة للتخصص في طيران المركبات الفضائية.
ففي عام 1929 اقترح تصميم صاروخ قادر على الانطلاق بسرعة 8 كيلومترات في الثانية. وحسب رأيه فإن باستطاعة هذا الصاروخ ان يستقر في اقرب نقطة على خط الدوران حول الارض.
لقد نشر تسيولكوفسك ي اكثر من 500 عمل علمي حول موضوع الطيران والتحليق الفضائي.
وكان العالم السلوفيني هيرمان بوتوخبيك قد قدم مساهمة حول فكرة الصاروخ، واصدر كتابا بعنوان 'اشكالية الطيران او التحليق الفضائي - محرك الصاروخ'، وقد اوجد رؤية لكيفية سكن الناس طويل الامد في الفضاء.
هذه الفكرة التقطها تسيولكوفسك ي، واضاف إليها فكرة بناء اقمار صناعية وانواع من الموانئ الفضائية لمواصلة السفر الى الفضاء والهبوط في هذه الموانئ من قبل المسافرين، وبهذه الفكرة اصبح الاب الروحي لما يسمى ب'المحطات الفضائية العالمية'. 
واهتم ايضا بعلم الاتصالات الراديوية بين هذه الأقمار والارض، وامكان استخدامها كوسيلة للاتصالات بين موقعين على سطح الكرة الارضية. 

*اطلاق الاقمار
*نعود الى ا.سي.كلارك ، ولماذا لم يصبح مليارديرا؟ اولويات الارسال الفضائي اقترحها او اخترعها العالم البريطاني الشهير مبتكر سي-في، ارتورسي.كل ارك عام 1945.
وقد تحدث في مقال له في مجلة wireless word بصورة واضحة عن اطلاق الأقمار الاصطناعية الى الفضاء الخارجي وهو حديث اكبر بكثير عن ان يكون مجرد عبارة عن كلام لكاتب ما.
وقد تناول كلامه بصورة دقيقة 'الوظيفة الايجابية للاتصالات بواسطة الاقمار الاصطناعية ' منطلقا بذلك من الصاروخ الألماني V2 الذي دمرت مصانعه القوات البريطانية ابان الحرب العالمية الثانية.
ومن بين افكاره، هذا المقطع 'يمكننا الآن ارسال مختلف المعدات الى طبقة الأوزون، لأن اجهزة القياسي ستكون اخف من الحمولة التي يحملها الصاروخ V2، وستكون حمولة الصاروخ ذاته اقل من ذلك'...
'الامكانات هي اكبر من ذلك، فالصاروخ الذي سيقطع مسافة 8 كيلو مترات في الثانية وهو ينطلق من سطح الارض سيدور حول الارض ويصبح بمنزلة القمر الاصطناعي. 
وهذا الصاروخ يعرف الوصول الى السرعة الثلاثية ويمكن تقليص او تخفيف الكتلة، حيث ستدور بعض الأجهزة بصورة دائمة حول الأرض، وبالاستطاع ة بث او ارسال المعلومات من هذا القمر ولفترة طويلة بالقدر الذي يعتمد فيه على قوة البطاريات، لأن نصف الوقت سيقضيه القمر في ضوء الشمس المثالي، لذلك فإن حياته ستكون طويلة باستخدام الترمو - وعوامل الضوء الكهربائي' .. 'القمر الصناعي الذي يبعد في مسافة صحيحة عن الأرض، يكمل دورته خلال 24 ساعة، وبكلمة اخرى، فإنه يعود الى موقعه حسب النقطة المحددة له على سطح الارض، وبذلك فهو يغطي نصف الكرة الارضية، فإذا كانت هناك ثلاث محطات وتبعد كل محطة عن الأخرى نحو 120 درجة، فإن الارسال او البث التلفزيوني او الاشارات الماكروموج ية ستغطي كل الكرة الارضية'.. 
وقد ذكره بذلك فيما بعد موظفو شركة الارسال السيلانية. لقد تحققت فكرة كلارك هذه، لكن السؤال، لماذا لم يتم تسجيل هذه الفكرة في سجل الاختراعات ؟ السبب محزن وبسيط، فإن دائرة تسجيل الاختراعات ارادت منه نموذجا فعالا للاجهزة المقترحة.. لذلك توقفت الفكرة في حينها، لكنه على الاقل اصدر كتابا بعنوان 'كيف فقدت مليار دولار في اثناء وقت الفراغ'.

*الاستخداما ت المدنية وأول بث تلفزيوني
*ما عدا الاقمار الاصطناعية ، فإن هنالك نوع من الاقمار التي يطلق عليها اسم 'القتلة'، وعموما فإن الاقمار الاصطناعية ، اما ان تستخدم لاغراض علمية او لاغراض تجسسية، ولكن بصورة مبتكرة بدأت مرحلة اخرى، وهي مرحلة وصول الاقمار الى ميادين الخدمات المدنية والتجارية. 
وكانت الاقمار التي اطلقت في البداية تدعى ب'الاقمار الخاملة' ولكن فيما بعد اصبحت اقمارا نشطة، واقمارا تبث اشارات راديوية مختلفة الاهمية والاغراض.
فالقمر 'ميلينيك' هو قمر تابع ل Telestar، وهو اول قمر للاتصالات، وقد اطلق من قاعدة فلوريدا في 1 يوليو 1962 اي قبل 45 عاما، وبعد اقل من أسبوعين أرسل أول بث تلفزيوني فضائي.
وكان من المفترض ان يحمل البث الاول خطاب الرئيس الاميركي جون كنيدي، الا ان البث كان قد بدأ قبل اعداد الخطاب، الامر الذي جعل الفنيين يملأون الفراغ بنقل مبارات الباسكتبول قبل الخطاب.
لكن الرئيس استخدم البث الفضائي بالكامل ليلة 23 تموز ،1962 حيث قام بإجراء اتصالات تلفونية عبر القمر الصناعي وايضا بإرسال رسائل بواسطة الفاكس الفضائي، وقد نقل البث الفضائي في اول مؤتمر صحفي يعقد آنذاك.
الشبكة الاميركية لرقابة الاتصالات السلكية تعمل منذ عام ،1957 اما السوفيت فقد اطلقوا ولأول مرة 'أوربيت سبوتنيك 1' ومنذ ذلك الحين تم اطلاق نحو 26 ألف مشروع فضائي.
وبشكل فعال يوجد الآن نحو 8000 مشروع فضائي، واصغرها هو من حصة المقيمين على رياضة التنس، وفقط يعتبر نحو 7 في المائة من هذه المشاريع اقمارا صناعية فعالة.
اليوم توجد في الفضاء، ما عدا اقمار الاتصالات، اقمار من انواع عديدة، مثل الاقمار المتخصصة بميدان الجيولوجيا ، والاقمار العلمية والاقمار التجارية اضافة الى الاقمار العسكرية.
وبالنسبة لمستقبل البث التلفزيوني فإن باستطاعتهم استلام مختلف المحطات التلفزيوني ة.

*الدول التي تمتلك أقمارا صناعية للبث التلفزيوني والاتصالات 
*- الاتحاد السوفيتي - سبوتنيك 1 - 1957.
- الولايات المتحدة - اكسبلورير 1 - 1958.
- كندا 'الويت 1' 1962.
- فرنسا 'استريكس' 1965.
- ايطاليا 'سان ماركو2' 1967.
- استراليا 'وريسات' 1967.
- اليابان 'اوسومي' 1970.
- الصين 'دونغ فانغ هونغ 1' 1970.
- المملكة المتحدة 'بروسبيرو 3 X' 1971.
- الهند 'اورياباتا ' 1975.
- اسرائيل 'اوفيك 1' 1988.
- مصر 'نايل سات 101' 1998.
- كازاخستان 'كازسات' 2006.

*الحرب الباردة ومصانع أجهزة الفضاء
*انتهت الحرب العالمية الثانية وبدأت مرحلة الحرب الباردة، وهذا التحول فتح الباب امام الاسراع بانجاز الاختبارات المتعلقة بالفضاء. فالولايات المتحدة ومنذ عام 1946 اهتمت بشكل نظري بفكرة الاقمار الاصطناعية ، وللمرة الأولى اعترف البيت الابيض عام 1955 بأن الولايات المتحدة تعمل على اطلاق اقمار اصطناعية الى الفضاء على مدى ثلاث سنوات.
وفي الاتحاد السوفيتي، اطلق قبل 50 عاما اول جسم انتجه الانسان الى الفضاء وهو 'سوندا سبوتيك 1'، ومنذ ذلك الحين انطلقت مصانع الفضاء تعمل بزخم كبير.

*المراحل التاريخية لإطلاق بعض الأقمار الصناعية حسب الدول
*- الاتحاد السوفيتي - اطلق اول قمر صناعي 'سبوتنيك 1' عام 1957.
- الولايات المتحدة - اطلقت اول قمر صناعي 'اكسبلورير 1' عام 1958.
- فرنسا - اطلقت اول قمر صناعي 'استريكس' عام 1965.
- اليابان - اطلقت اول قمر صناعي 'اوسومي' عام 1970.
- الصين - اطلقت اول قمر صناعي 'دونغ فونغ هونغ 1' عام 1970.
- المملكة المتحدة - اطلقت اول قمر صناعي 'بروسبيرو 3 X' عام 1971.
- الهند - اطلقت اول قمر صناعي 'روهيني' 1980.
- إسرائيل - اطلقت اول قمر صناعي 'اوفيك' 1988.
وحاولت كل من كوريا الشمالية عام 1998 بناء وإطلاق قمر صناعي، والعراق،19 89 ولكنهما فشلا في ذلك لأسباب معروفة وتحاول كل من جنوب افريقيا واسبانيا وايطاليا والمانيا وكندا واستراليا والارجنتين ومصر بناء مشاريع لذلك، ولكن لم توفق اي من هذه البلدان لحد الآن.

*قاتل الأقمار
*اشرنا الى ما يطلق عليه ب'قاتل الأقمار' وللمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الصنف من السلاح، لا بد ان نشير الى ان اسلحة الاطلاق الفضائية المصممة ضد الاقمار قد بدأت في الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي، فالولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي بدآ بإنتاج هذا النمط من المشاريع عام ،1950 وكانت قبلها قد اجرت اختبارات عديدة حولها، وقد تم التعرف على اسرار تكنولوجيته ا، وتحديدا بدأت الولايات المتحدة بإنتاج السلاح القاتل للأقمار الصناعية عام ،1959 وكانت مسافة اول تجربة لهذا النوع من الصواريخ تصل الى 6 آلاف متر، والمشروع الآخر تم بناؤه عام 1963 وطور عام ،1970 اما في الاتحاد السوفيتي فقد بدأ هذا النظام عام 1967 وطور عام 1976. وكان من المفترض ان يبنى النظام الاميركي لأسلحة اصطياد الاقمار الصناعية ضمن مشروع 'حرب النجوم'، حيث تبنى محطات فضائية مجهزة بمزايا خاصة ومعدات حساسة اضافة الى اجهزة تبث اشعاعات ليزرية تنطلق بصورة اوتوماتيكي ة الى مناطق محددة في الفضاء او حتى الى الارض لضرب اية صواريخ او اقمار صناعية غريبة. لكن هذا المشروع قد تم الغاؤه عام 1977.

*الصين على الطريق
*من المعروف ان لدى الصين تجارب وبحوثا فضائية كثيرة، لكنها تقبع في ادراج سرية للغاية، وقد استطاعت الصين بمساعدة الاتحاد السوفيتي ان تطلق عام 1970 قمرا صناعيا، لكنها واصلت جهودها لتوسيع امكاناتها في هذا الميدان، بحيث اصبح بإمكانها بيع تكنولوجيا الاطلاق او تأجير اقمارا صناعية او معدات فضائية لبعض البلدان التي ليس بمقدورها انجاز ذلك. فبالاضافة الى بعض بلدان العالم الثالث الذي يشتري من الصين مواقع في هذه الاقمار او يستأجر انواعا محددة من البث والارسال التلفزيوني ، فإن هنالك بعض الدول الاوروبية مثل المانيا تحتاح الى الخبرة الصينية في ميدان الاقمار الصناعية وشبكة الاتصالات الفضائية. وقد حدث تطور مفاجئ في قدرات الصين الفضائية في العام الحالي، حيث قامت في 11 يناير 2007 بإطلاق صاروخ من نوع 'قاتل الأقمار' لتدمير القمر الصناعي الخامس بالطقس FY-IC، وقد نجحت بصورة ملفتة للنظر، وكان هذا القمر يدور على بعد 865 كيلومترا من الارض ويزن 750 كيلوغراما​


----------



## م المصري (11 فبراير 2008)

و لتوضيح بعض المفاهيم عن ذات الموضوع .... دعونا نتابع : 

البث الفضائي التلفزيوني يشبه إلى حد كبير البث الأرضي، فهو يعمل بطريقة لاسلكية لتصل البرامج التلفزيونية إلى المستقبل، و يتم البث سواء للإرسال الأرضي أو الفضائي عن طريق موجات الراديو.

محطات الإرسال تستخدم أبراجا هوائية لنقل موجات الإرسال للمناطق المجاورة ويتم استقبالها بهوائي صغير. والبث الأرضي للإرسال التليفزيوني لا يعيقه إلا مدى الموجات فقط، فموجات البث تنطلق من المحطة في خط مستقيم، ويلزم لاستقبالها أن يكون الهوائي في خط النظر لمحطة الإرسال، العوائق الصغيرة لا تؤثر على الإرسال مثل الأشجار والمباني الصغيرة ولكن العوائق الكبيرة مثل سطح الأرض والمباني الشاهقة والجبال تعكس موجات البث وتمنع وصولها.

# تكسر الموجات :
ولوكان سطح الأرض مستويا تماما لأمكن استقبال الإرسال من على بعد مئات الكيلومترات، ولكن لأن الأرض كروية، فالموجات تنكسر وتنعكس من على سطح الأرض بالإضافة إلى أنها تضعف لبعدها عن محطة الإرسال. ولاستقبال نقي للصورة لابد من الاقتراب من محطة الإرسال وعدم وجود عوائق في الطريق. لكن الإرسال الفضائي يحل هذه المشكلة عن طريق البث الفضائي للموجات من القمر الاصطناعي الذي يدور حول الأرض. وبما أن الأقمار الاصطناعية عالية في السماء، فيمكنها أن تغطي عدداً أكبر من المستقبلين، وعملية استقبال وإرسال موجات البث الفضائي التلفزيونية تحتاج إلى هوائيات خاصة تسمى الأطباق أوالدش.

# مدارات الأقمار:
أقمار البث الفضائي تتواجد في مدارات متوازية لسطح الأرض بحيث إن حركة الأرض حول نفسها وحركة قمر البث في مداره حول الأرض تجعل نفس المكان على الأرض مواجها لقمر البث طوال ۲۴ ساعة في اليوم.

وينطلق قمر البث في الفضاء بسرعة ۱۱ ألف كيلومتر في الساعة في مدار يبعد عن سطح الأرض ۳۵ ألف كيلومتر، وهذا المدار وهذه السرعة تضمن أن القمر يدور في مداره حول الأرض مرة كل ۲۴ ساعة نفس زمن دوران الأرض حول نفسها. وعلى المستقبل أن يوجه الطبق مرة واحدة تجاه قمر البث ليستقبل البث الفضائي.

مكونات نظام البث الفضائي البث الفضائي المباشر للمنزل يتكون من خمسة عناصر: مركز البرامج مركز الإرسال قمر البث طبق الاستقبال «الدش» وجهاز الاستقبال «الريسيفر». مركز البرامج يمثل الاستوديوهات التي تصنع البرامج وتصورها وتعدها للبث.
أما مركز الإرسال فهو محور النظام ويستقبل البرامج في صورة موجات رقمية ثم يرسلها إلى القمر الاصطناعي في مداره حول الأرض.
ويستقبل القمر الاصطناعي موجات البث من محطة الإرسال الأرضية ثم يعيد بثها مرة أخرى للأرض. طبق الاستقبال «الدش» يستقبل الموجات من قمر البث أومن عدة أقمار بث ثم يوجهها إلى جهاز الاستقبال «الريسيفر» الذي يعالج الموجات ثم يعرضها على جهاز التليفزيون.

# سرعة نقل البيانات:
تنتج البرامج في عدة شركات سواء كانت برامج مسجلة أوعلى الهواء مباشرة، ثم ترسل إلى مركز الإرسال الأرضي عن طريق الكابلات أوالبث الأرضي فيستقبلها المركز ثم يحولها إلى موجات رقمية فائقة الجودة بتردد من ۱۴۱۲ غيغا هرتز في الثانية ، والموجات تتدفق في هذه الحالة بسرعة ۲۷۰ ميغابايت في الثانية «وهورقم مهول إذا أخذنا في الاعتبار أن سرعة نقل البيانات للإنترنت عن طريق التليفون هي واحد على ۶۰۰۰ من هذه السرعة» ولنقل هذه الموجات إلى القمر الاصطناعي يحتاج مركز الإرسال إلى ضغط هذه البيانات وإلا لن يستطيع القمر الاصطناعي استيعاب كل هذه الموجات.

# طبق الاستقبال «الدش» :
طبق الاستقبال «الدش» عبارة عن نوع خاص من الهوائيات تم تصميمه ليستقبل نوعاً معيناً من البث، ويتكون من سطح يشبه الكاسة الكبيرة وفي منتصفه قضيب تغذية مركزي. وهذا الطبق يمكنه فقط استقبال الإرسال ولا يمكنه البث.

يستقبل الطبق الإرسال على سطحه الواسع ثم يعكسه ويجمعه إلى مركز الطبق حيث يوجد قضيب التغذية الذي يرسل الإشارة إلى جهاز الاستقبال «الريسيفر»، والأطباق الحديثة بها قضيبا تغذية لاستقبال إشارات أكثر من الفضاء. ويوجد بالقضيب المركزي فلتراً لتنقية الموجات التي تم استقبالها، بحيث يتم التخلص من الموجات التي لا تحمل البرامج التلفزيونية..

# جهاز الاستقبال «الريسيفر»:
وآخر مكون لنظام استقبال البث الفضائي هوالريسيفر وله أربع وظائف أساسية : إعادة تكوين البث المشفر وفك شفرة الإرسال. تحويل الموجات الرقمية إلى موجات عادية ليتمكن التليفزيون العادي من عرضها. فصل القنوات المتصلة مع بعضها في نفس حزمة البث. وترسل إلى جهاز التليفزيون فقط موجات القناة التي يستقبلها. وبما أن الريسيفر لا يمكنه عرض أكثر من قناة واحدة في آن واحد فلا يمكن تسجيل برنامج ورؤية الآخر ولا يمكن مشاهدة قناتين مختلفتين من نفس الريسيفر. بالرغم من أن البث الفضائي مازال يحتاج إلى بعض مميزات البث عن طريق الكابلات مثل فصل القنوات المختلفة ولكن الصورة النقية والقنوات المتاحة ومناطق التغطية الواسعة تمثل بديلا مناسبا للكثيرين. إلا أن السنوات العشر القادمة ستشهد صراعا حادا بين بث الكابلات والبث الفضائى .​


----------



## م المصري (11 فبراير 2008)

و لنتعرف علي بعض الحقائق و الارقام عن البث المباشر ... اليكم هذا الجزء المنقول للكاتب الاستاذ الدكتور ناصر بن سليمان العمر 

يقول د ناصر 

البث المباشر هو : 

هو قيام الأقمار الصناعية بالتقاط البث التلفزيوني في بلد من البلدان، وبثه مباشرة إلى أماكن أخرى تبعد عن مكان البث الأصلي مسافات بعيدة، تحول دون التقاط البث دون وسيط. 

كيف يتم البث المباشر 
من خلال التعريف السابق نلحظ أن مرتكزات البث تعتمد على ثلاث ركائز: 
1- القناة التلفزيونية التي تبث البرنامج،أو الحدث. 
2- القمر الصناعي الذي يتولى التقاط البث، وإعادة بثه مباشرة للمشاهدين. 
3- المتلقي، وهو جهاز التلفزيون العادي، مضافا إليه جهاز التقاط مخصص للبث التلفزيوني المباشر، حيث يتلقى ما يبثه القمر الصناعي مباشرة دون وسيط. 
ولمزيد من الإيضاح أشير إلى ما يلي: 
إذا أعلن التلفزيون الأمريكي -مثلا- عن برنامج من البرامج، أو حدث من الأحداث كنقل مباراة عالمية تقام في لوس أنجلوس،،ورغب المشاهدون في السعودية رؤية هذه المباراة أو مشاهدة هذا الحدث، فإنه لا بد من الخطوات التالية: 
تقوم وزارة الإعلام ممثلة بالتلفزيون بالاتصال بوزارة البرق، والبريد، والهاتف حيث يتم عن طريقها الاتفاق مع قمر من الأقمار الصناعية لحجز قناة تلفزيونية، ثم يتصل بالتلفزيون الذي يريد بث المباراة، ويتفق معه على نقلها فيقوم التلفزيون الأمريكي بالبث للقمر الصناعي، ويقوم القمر الصناعي بالبث للمحطة الأرضية التي تستقبل من الأقمار الصناعية كالمحطة الموجودة في ديراب ([1]) ثم تقوم المحطة بتحويل ما تتلقاه إلى التلفزيون السعودي الذي يقوم بدوره ببث ما يريد إلى المشاهدين عبر إحدى ([2]) القناتين التلفزيونيتين العاملتين حاليا، ولا بد من اتخاذ الإجراءات الفنية، والمالية اللازمة لدى كل من - القناة الأمريكية، القمر الصناعي - وزارة البرق والبريد والهاتف - وزارة الإعلام (التلفزيون). وبهذا يتم بث الحدث مباشرة. 
أما ما سيحدث مستقبلا -والعلم عند الله- فإن المشاهد سيرى ما يبثه: التلفزيون الأمريكي مباشرة دون تدخل من التلفزيون السعودي، فكما يرى القناة السعودية سيرى القناة الأمريكية إن كانت منقولة، ومع ما سبق فإن هناك عوامل فنية تتحكم في البث المباشر، ولأهمية هذه العوامل فقد قام د/ محمد عبد المنعم فطيم ([3]) بشرح واف لها حيث قال: 
جميعنا يشغله موضوع البث التلفزيوني المباشر من الأقمار الصناعية، وأهم التساؤلات المطروحة تتعلق بإمكانية الاستعاضة عن الهوائيات ذات الأقطار الكبيرة بأخرى صغيرة، وهل استقبال برامج هذه الأقمار بواسطة هوائي التلفزيون المنـزلي ممكن أم لا ؟ 
وللرد على ذلك يجب معرفة بعض البيانات مثل الموقع المداري للقمر المعني، والموقع الجغرافي للراصد، قيمة القدرة المشعة للإرسال، وقطاع التغطية الأرضي لبث هذا القمر، بالإضافة إلى تردد الإشارة المستقبلة ([4]). أولا: الموقع المداري للقمر،والموقع الجغرافي للراصد ([5]). 
توضع الأقمار الصناعية في مواقع مدارية تتحدد بخط الطول وهي (العنوان الذي نستدل منه على صاحبه) وبالتالي يلزمنا قبل الحديث عن أي قمر،أن نعرف عنوانه (خط الطول الذي يشغله) إذ سيحدد لنا ذلك إمكانية التعامل معه من عدمه، فضلا عن كونه يدخل في حساب اتجاه زاوية النظر الرأسية لهوائي الاستقبال باتجاهه. 
أما الموقع الجغرافي للراصد (خط الطول وخط العرض)،فترجع أهميته إلى كونه أحد العوامل الرئيسية التي تحدد قطاع الرؤية، بمعنى أنه مسؤول عن تحديد الأقمار المدارية التي يمكننا التعامل معها من موقع الرصد. 
فمثلا باعتبار أن موقع الرصد هو الرياض (خط الطول 46.5 درجة شرقا و 24.5 شمالا)،فإن القوس المداري الذي تقع عليه الأقمار التي يمكن التعامل معها هو (332 درجة شرقا إلى 360 درجة شرقا) فوق المحيط الهندي، ويعني ذلك أن الأقمار التي تقع على القوس المداري فوق المحيط الباسفيكي (من 120 درجة شرقا إلى 80 درجة شرقا) والتي تقع على القوس المداري من (280 درجة شرقا إلى 332 درجة شرقا) فوق المحيط الأطلنطي لا يمكن التعامل معها من أراضي المملكة. ثانيا: القدرة المشعة: 
ونعني بها شدة الإشارة التي يبثها القمر عند استقبالها بموقع الرصد، وهذه يتم حسابها في مرحلة تصميم القمر وفقا للمنطقة المطلوب تغطيتها، وتكون لها قيمة عظمى عند المركز كما تقل كلما بعدنا عنه، وبالتالي تعتبر قيمة القدرة المشعة عاملا رئيسيا في تحديد قطر الهوائي. 
(فكلما زادت القدرة المشعة قصر طول الهوائي وكلما ضعفت زاد طول الهوائي) فمثلا إذا كانت قدرة القمر المشعة منخفضة في حدود (34 ديسيبل وات) فإنه يحتاج إلى محطة استقبال لا يقل قطر الهوائي عن (3) متر، أما إذا كانت القدرة المشعة مكثفة (65 ديسيبل وات) فأكثر فإنه يحتاج إلى هوائي قصير بين (45 إلى 90 سم) فقط حسب الموقع. ثالثا: قطاع التغطية الأرضي: 
لا يكفى أن يكون القمر في موقع مداري يمكن للراصد أن يتعامل معه، بل يجب أن تغطي هوائيات الإرسال له موقع الراصد، فمثلا: رغم أن القمر الفرنسي (TDF) يقع على خط الطول (314) درجة شرقا، مجاورا لقمر الانتلسات الواقع على (342) درجة شرقا، وتتعامل معه محطة الرياض (4) إلا أن رصده من المملكة غير ممكن نظرا لعدم تغطية هوائياته لها ([6]). رابعا: تردد استقبال الإشارة، تردد الإرسال من القمر: 
تعتبر الترددات - عموما سواء المستخدمة في القطاع الأرضي ([7]) أم الفضائي من المصادر الطبيعية التى ينتج عن عدم حسن استخدامها صعوبات ومشكلات هائلة، ولذلك فإن دول العالم ممثلة بالاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات وجهاته المختلفة تولي اهتماما بالغا بتقسيمها، وفقا لطبيعة الاستخدامات، وتضع قيودا على الترددات. 
وأقمار البث المباشر قد حدد لها تردد معين، يختلف باختلاف الموقع للقمر والموقع للراصد ([8]) حيث إن التردد له تأثير على أي إرسال لاسلكي آخر، وعدم التحكم فيه يؤثر على غيره، فنجد أن التردد الذي تستخدمه روسيا للبث في سيبيريا، والذي تستخدمه اليابان للبث إلى جزرها، لا يصلح في أوربا وآسيا لتأثيره على بقية الاتصالات اللاسلكية، بل لا يصلح للبث في وسط اليابان أو وسط روسيا للسبب نفسه ([9]) .
أقمار البث المباشر :
تطورت الأقمار الصناعية للاتصالات تطورا مذهلا خلال سنوات محدودة، ولقد كانت الأقمار الصناعية تطلق في الفضاء لعدة أغراض ([10]) فنجد أن القمر يحتوي على عدد من الخطوط الهاتفية وبعض القنوات التلفزيونية، وهذه القنوات لا يمكن التقاطها من المشاهد العادي، بل لا بد أن يكون عبر المحطات الأرضية الضخمة، وبعد اتفاقيات دولية مسبقة. ولقد كانت ساعات البث من تلك الأقمار إلى المحطات الأرضية محدودة جدا ثم زادت شيئا فشيئا حتى بلغت الذروة تبعا لتطور الاتصالات والحاجة إليها. ففي عام 1965م كان مجموع ما بثته الأقمار الصناعية إلى المحطات الأرضية من البرامج التلفزيونية (80) ساعة فقط، ثم ارتفع ارتفاعا مذهلا حتى بلغ عام 1981م، مجموع ما بثته الأقمار الصناعية (26.658) ساعة، ووصل عام 1982م إلى (45.000) ساعة، وفي العام 1984م وصل إلى (75.000) ساعة ([11]). 
أما الآن للبث التلفزيوني. وتعتبر أهم أقمار البث التلفزيوني المباشر والمسجلة بالاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات حتى الآن هي ([12]) شبكة أقمار ( TDF فرنسا ) و (TV-SAT ألمانيا) و ( TELEالسويد) و (BSB انجلترا) وفي الطريق عدد من الأقمار التي ستطلق قريبا. 
ولمزيد من الإيضاح حول الأقمار الصناعية للبث المباشر أوضح ما يلي: ([13]) 
1- القمر الصناعي يقع على ارتفاع شاهق يصل إلى 36 ألف كيلو متر عن الأرض. 
2- يغطي القمر الواحد ثلث مساحة الكرة الأرضية. 
3- يعمل القمر على مدار (24) ساعة. 
4- كل قمر يحتوي على عدد من القنوات تصل في بعض الأقمار إلى (120) قناة. 
5- أعلنت وكالة الفضاء الأوربية أن عدد سواتل البث المباشر -الأقمار الصناعية- سيبلغ عام 1990م (24) قمرا، بالإضافة إلى (60) قمرا للخدمات الأخرى. 
6- ستعتمد هذه الأقمار على مواصفات جديدة تتفوق على الأنظمة المعمول بها حاليا كـ (بال وسيكام) وغيرهما، حيث ستمنح الصورة صفات نوعية من ناحية الألوان، وكذلك الصوت والتقنية. 
7- وأخيرا فإنه من الصعب في الوقت الراهن الحكم على فاعلية أقمار البث التلفزيوني المباشر مستقبلا، نظرا لظهور الكوابل البصرية كمنافس قوي لها من حيث التكلفة ومخاطر الإطلاق ([14]) وهذا يعني أن الشر قادم، ولكن عن الطريق الأشد (وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ) (الأنفال: من الآية30).

[1] - منطقة زراعية قرب الرياض، فيها محطة أرضية تستقبل من الأقمار الصناعية. ​ 
[2] - انظر البث التلفزيوني المباشر في دول مجلس التعاون ص47، وانظر الشكل التوضيحي رقم (1، 2، 3). ​ 
[3] - خبير الأقمار الفضائية بالإتصالات السعودية. ​ 
[4] - نشرة النافذة (رجب 1410هـ) من إصدارات الاتصالات السعودية. ​ 
[5] - انظر الشكل التوضيحي رقم (4). ​ 
[6] - انظر الشكل التوضيحي رقم (5) و (6). ​ 
[7] - كالراديو والهاتف السيار ولاسلكي الخدمات والأمن ونحوها. ​ 
[8] - انظر نشرة (النافذة) التي أصدرتها الاتصالات السعودية بالرياض (رجب 1410هـ). ​ 
[9] - وانظر لما سبق البث التلفزيوني المباشر في دول مجلس التعاون، ففيه توثيق لما ذكر، وبخاصة ص60، 61. ​ 
[10] - انظر البث التلفزيوني المباشر في دول مجلس التعاون ص10، فالأقمار على أنواع: منها أقمار الإتصالات ونقل المعلومات مثل أقمار المنظمة العالمية للأقمار (انتلسات)، وبعض أقمار الطقس والرياح مثل القمر الأوربي (ميتوسات) ومنها الأقمار الإقليمية مثل (عربسات) أو الأقمار الوطنية مثل الاقمار الكندية والأمريكية. ​ 
[11] - انظر مجلة البيان عدد (34). ​ 
[12] - انظر نشرة (النافذة) رجب 1410هـ. ​ 
[13] - انظر مجلة اليمامة عدد (1038) عام 1409هـ والبث التلفزيوني المباشر في دول مجلس التعاون. ​ 
[14] - انظر نشرة (النافذة) رجب 1410هـ، وجريدة الرياض عدد (8450). ​


----------



## م المصري (22 فبراير 2008)

و نحن نناقش هذا الموضوع ... طالعتنا الانباء عن قيام الولايات المتحده بتدمير قمر صناعي حاد عن مساره متوجها نحو الارض ..... و محملا بكميات كبيرة من الوقود السام ....... 

و تعتبر العملية هي عملية علمية رائده و نوعية ........ بغض النظر عن رسائلها السياسية 

و يمكن ان نناقش هذه الحادثه من منظور ..... المخلفات الفضائيه لهذا القمر الصناعي الشاذ و الناتجه عن تدميره و تأثيراتها الفضائيه 

كما يمكن ايضا ان نناقش ....... حيود الاقمار الصناعية عن مساراتها و كيف يتم التعامل معها 

اليكم تغطية شامله للخبر 


http://www.newstin.ae/sim/ar/42933605/ar-010-000020343


و يسعدنا احياء النقاش 

تحياتي​


----------



## mimidarwish (20 يوليو 2011)

كان نفسي اتعلم منظومة البث الفضائي علي اسلوب علمي و طريقة موثقة - ولم اجد اجمل و اروع من كدة -هاوي فضائيات للمعرفة الشخصية- لك مني كل التقدير


----------

